# Crazy Riders



## Ahmed uberx (Apr 23, 2014)

I have been doing uber for 6 months and I have done 900 trips, and two days ago picked up a customer who was carrying two boxes, I thought nothing of it so I continued driving until I realized a police car on my tail. I got halfway thru the trip when I was pulled over by the cop and was told to come out with my hands up, I was told to get on the ground, the guy also did the same, I later found out he was a wanted drug dealer. I guess people use uber to sell drugs now lol


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Wow! Really? Then what happened?! Will this cause you any trouble? Did you see what were in the boxes? What kind of place did you pick him up? Tell us more! That sounds intense!!

I think this is 'Confessions', not 'Other' - Ill ask a mod to have it moved.


----------



## Wyatt (Apr 17, 2014)

That is ****ing unreal!
I have never seen anything like any of that!
Been driving in SD for 6 months.
What city was that in?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Yep one of my drivers reported turning up at a UBER BLack pickup to be handed a small parcel by a dodgy bloke. It was a good job ($131 no surge). Must have been an important parcel at that cost!

But I wonder if this becomes a habit of dealers where that will bring UBER's reputation to. And the legality if you had some suspicion of what the parcel was. 

More crap we need to deal with.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

That is quite a story Adhmed!


----------



## Larry B (Apr 9, 2014)

Im surprised they let you off so easy. How many of the authorities were there? I imagine there is quite a bit of street activity quietly going on through Uber. Ill be looking at those carrying any cargo with them a little differently now.


----------



## Dave (Apr 12, 2014)

If a rider is carrying anything that looks suspect, you have every legal right to ask what it is and take a look to make sure you're not transporting anything illegal. It's your car.


----------



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

Riders have luggage all the time. A smart dope dealer would probably use a suitcase or at least a backpack. For some reason this story sounds like the guy had two cardboard boxes full of cash?! I'm just imagining them looking obviously light in weight and duct taped together all sloppy.


----------



## tess (Apr 10, 2014)

Had a rider tell me all about their medical marijuana business one time. It was just like what you read in the news. No boxes full of money/federal agents were involved.


----------



## moniker (Aug 23, 2014)

I had some fellows want to pop by and meet their drug dealer and food for less parking lot on the way to a concert and I said no. they were very open about it and very jovial (drunk but happy drunks). the last thing I would need is to be in the middle of all that!!


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Ahmed uberx said:


> I have been doing uber for 6 months and I have done 900 trips, and two days ago picked up a customer who was carrying two boxes, I thought nothing of it so I continued driving until I realized a police car on my tail. I got halfway thru the trip when I was pulled over by the cop and was told to come out with my hands up, I was told to get on the ground, the guy also did the same, I later found out he was a wanted drug dealer. I guess people use uber to sell drugs now lol


Boring


----------



## moniker (Aug 23, 2014)

you are boring.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Don't know why anyone would be surprised... hookers, pimps, and dealers have been using taxis for 400 years, is it really surprising that they'd use Uber as well?


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Yep one of my drivers reported turning up at a UBER BLack pickup to be handed a small parcel by a dodgy bloke. It was a good job ($131 no surge). Must have been an important parcel at that cost!
> 
> But I wonder if this becomes a habit of dealers where that will bring UBER's reputation to. And the legality if you had some suspicion of what the parcel was.
> 
> More crap we need to deal with.


It is probably treated the same as if FedEx or ups gets caught with a package full of drugs. Cooperate with cops if pulled over, show them the waybill with client name and pickup address.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

Using uber for a package drop is really not a good move for drug dealers.......Whats to stop me from ending the ride with "arrived at destination" and then driving away with the package?......


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

I am like the Transporter, I don't ask what's in the box, just making sure it gets to it's destination, lol.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> I am like the Transporter, I don't ask what's in the box, just making sure it gets to it's destination, lol.


yeah except I wont do it. I fear it could be some dealy anthrax or something. last thing I want is the fbi, capital police, DCPD and all sorts of govt folks on my ass over something I had nothing to do with, because with the feds truth comes last. slamming your ass,towing the car comes first.


----------



## Rollo Tomassi (Aug 29, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> Don't know why anyone would be surprised... hookers, pimps, and dealers have been using taxis for 400 years, is it really surprising that they'd use Uber as well?


I love how Johnny-come-lately Uber guys try to maintain some bogus, effete distinction between themselves and taxi drivers, whom, for some reason, they tend to look down upon. They need to wake up and realize that, for all intents and purposes, they ARE taxi drivers, nothing more and nothing less. Personally, I'd like to see a lot more solidarity among transportation workers and a lot less self-defeating acrimony.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Rollo Tomassi said:


> I love how Johnny-come-lately Uber guys try to maintain some bogus, effete distinction between themselves and taxi drivers, whom, for some reason, they tend to look down upon. They need to wake up and realize that, for all intents and purposes, they ARE taxi drivers, nothing more and nothing less. Personally, I'd like to see a lot more solidarity among transportation workers and a lot less self-defeating acrimony.


They already act like jackass medallion owners when hire carless drivers to drive their priuses


----------

